# Cushion for an Autocruise Wentworth



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't know if anyone can help on this one but I am trying to get a 'roll-end' type cushion for an Autocruise Wentworth 2005'ish. It fits down the end of the settee/bed, has a cushion and a bit that fits down the side. I was advised that Premier Funishing made them but they tell me that they have stopped making them since the Swift group took over, can anyone help?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi georgiemac, lovely day here in sunny Southport is it not 

Have you tried www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk they have tons of Swifts stock.

Good luck with the Southport Rally, may even put our name down, just have to check with the boss :wink:

Bob


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks I will have a look at that site and let you know how I go on


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

georgiemac, they may not show the item you require online so I would suggest a phone call.

Bob


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi georgiemac

I spoke to a chap on one of the small stands at the NEC who has a business re-upholstering caravans & motorhomes. He told me that he used to work for Autocruise as an upholsterer before setting up on his own.

I'll have a look for his business card this evening.

Mike


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the help = O'learys pointed me in the direction of Regal upholsterers who were really helpful and suggested we make a trip to see them - a bit far though unless we make a weekend of it in Derbyshire - come to think of it might be a good idea


----------

